# Selling some Fly Gear



## acflyfisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello all,
I am trying to get rid of some of my old fly fishing gear that I just don't use anymore. I have upgraded all my gear and am looking to possibly make one more upgrade. What I would like to sell is: 

1. Orvis Mach V reel and extra spool loaded with intermediate scientific anglers 10 wt. line. The drag knob numbers are worn but the reel performs flawlessly. 

Sold the rest

I have taken very good care of each piece of gear listed here. Just upgraded my gear. No problems with these. Don't really have any prices I'm set on so make offers and possibly open to trades. PM me or call at 251-401-5662. Go to school at UWF so I can meet anytime to Friday before I leave for SB. Thanks


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, I'm at UWF on T&R. PM me with more info on the Temple fork outfit. I'd like to see it if you don't mind.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

pm sent


----------

